# un saluto a tutti!

## sciack

Ciao belli...

già il vecchio sciack è tornato (qualcuno potrebbe ancora ricordarsi di me... almeno spero!).

Non proprio tornato al 100% in quanto sono stato fuori della mia città per alcuni mesi, senza internet... potete immaginare la mia condizione!! Ora sono tornato... però sono senza una buona connettività.. sto aspettando la mia adsl 640. appena mi arriva torno on the road!!! Mi raccomando riservatemi un posticino che voglio contribuire per il sito www.gentoo.it

 :Wink:  a presto!

----------

## enx89

 *sciack wrote:*   

> però sono senza una buona connettività.. sto aspettando la mia adsl 640. appena mi arriva torno on the road!!!

 

Da quanto tempo hai fatto la richiesta? Sai io con Atlanet ho dovuto aspettare 4 mesi!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Però non vorrei portarti rogna, in bocca al lupo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  per la tua attivazione

ENx

----------

## sciack

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *sciack wrote:*   però sono senza una buona connettività.. sto aspettando la mia adsl 640. appena mi arriva torno on the road!!! 
> 
> Da quanto tempo hai fatto la richiesta? Sai io con Atlanet ho dovuto aspettare 4 mesi!!!              
> 
> Però non vorrei portarti rogna, in bocca al lupo   per la tua attivazione
> ...

 

ciao,

beh, l'ho ordinata da infostrada! speriamo bene.. loro dicono 15 giorni. vedremo.  :Wink:  a presto.

----------

## bsolar

 *sciack wrote:*   

> beh, l'ho ordinata da infostrada! speriamo bene.. loro dicono 15 giorni. vedremo.  a presto.

 

Io avevo ordinato l'ADSL Swisscom più di un mese prima di natale  perché regalavano l'attivazione. La prenotazione l'hanno accettata, ma invece delle 2 settimane promesse ci hanno messo un mese e mezzo... guardacaso giusto in tempo per far scadere l'offerta speciale...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## enx89

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *sciack wrote:*   beh, l'ho ordinata da infostrada! speriamo bene.. loro dicono 15 giorni. vedremo.  a presto. 
> 
> Io avevo ordinato l'ADSL Swisscom più di un mese prima di natale  perché regalavano l'attivazione. La prenotazione l'hanno accettata, ma invece delle 2 settimane promesse ci hanno messo un mese e mezzo... guardacaso giusto in tempo per far scadere l'offerta speciale... 

 

io, da questo punto di vista sono stato più fortunato perchè ho richiesto l' attivazione subito dopo una promozione mooolto allettante (24  al mese al posto di 42 iva inclusa) e pensavo di beneficiarne, invece le prime due bollette sono arrivate da 24  anzichè di 42  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .Mi avranno fatto aspettare 4 mesi, ma poi si sono riscattati in questo modo!!

ENx

----------

## shev

Bhe, che dire, bentornato!  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: a me l'adsl l'hanno attivata con "sole" due settimane di ritardo, in compenso va a meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

Non importerà a nessuno, ma visto che tutti dicono la loro   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io, da questo punto di vista sono stato più fortunato perchè ho richiesto l' attivazione subito dopo una promozione mooolto allettante (24  al mese al posto di 42 iva inclusa) e pensavo di beneficiarne, invece le prime due bollette sono arrivate da 24  anzichè di 42     .Mi avranno fatto aspettare 4 mesi, ma poi si sono riscattati in questo modo!!
> 
> ENx

 

C'è di meglio: io mi sono fatto due mesi gratis senza nemmeno saperlo! 

Aspettavo con ansia le prime bollette per avere la conferma che fosse tutto ok, avessero attivato il contratto giusto (non si sa mai con le telco che succede...), per poi scoprire che i primi due mesi rientravano in un'offerta che nessuno m'aveva comunicato e quindi erano gratuiti.

Niente attivazione, due mesi gratis, che volere di più!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Vecchio sciack, che piacere risentirti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Uttobbene??

Sono pronto a lasciarti un posto per www.gentoo.it. Per ora sto lavorando

ad un'idea molto buona di bsolar, creando una sezione tips & tricks

di risposte e trucchi spulciando i vari forum.

Anche Shev si e' proposto per dare una mano ed e' chiaramente benvenuto anche lui.

Quando potete, date un'occhiata alla sezione neonata, per vedere cosa 

ne pensate e come/cosa fare per migliorarla.

Ciao di nuovo

morellik

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche Shev si e' proposto per dare una mano ed e' chiaramente benvenuto anche lui.
> 
> 

 

Ma ti è arrivata la mia mail? Quella in cui rispondevo alla tua? Se non fosse arrivata dimmelo che la rimando, ultimamento ho problemi con le mie caselline  :Sad: 

p.s.: se qualcuno conoscesse qualche buon servizio mail più o meno gratuito dica pure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Non ci conosciamo ma... bentornato!

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  Per ora sto lavorando
> 
> ad un'idea molto buona di bsolar, creando una sezione tips & tricks
> 
> di risposte e trucchi spulciando i vari forum.
> ...

 

La sezione direi che è ottima, vediamo di popolarla con qualche succulento trucchetto e guide più o meno "particolari" e faremo la felicità di molti ( me su tutti  :Very Happy:  ).

A tal proposito sto traducendo in italiano il breve Howto sul framebuffer, splashscreen & co segnalato sull'ultima gwn, un articoletto veramente carino e interessante per chi non conoscesse ancora le magie di framebuffer & console  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Direi che questo genere di chicche ci stia bene in tale sezione, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

Credo proprio di si  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Quando hai qualcosa fammelo sapere.

La tua mail l'ho ricevuta, ti ho risposto, no  :Question: 

Vediamo di mettere su una banda di tricchettari e tipsisti

non indifferente alla salute di tutti i gentooniani d'Italia   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

morellik

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La tua mail l'ho ricevuta, ti ho risposto, no 
> 
> 

 

A dire il vero non ho ricevuto la tua mail di risposta (la prima si, ma nessun'altra), ma potrebbero essere problemi della mia casella di posta, bho   :Confused: 

Per l'howto è quasi finito, nel senso che tradotto è tradotto, devo solo rileggerlo e renderlo presentabile  :Razz: 

----------

## Sym

Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sciack

Ciao morell!

Bene, bene.. mi fa piacere.. il sito continua a crescere. Hai contattato quel mio amico per lo spazio web su server apache?

continuo a vedere IIS...

Allora due cose... 1 - > su un pentium 200 come gira gentoo? e il modem ADSL hamlet interno è supportato?

è importante.. sto per farmi un altro pc... dato che mi regalano un pentium 200 stavo pensando di usare quello per ora fino a che non mi faccio un altro amd più veloce. purtroppo per lavoro devo usare windows... anche se potrei usare vmware... adesso valuto.. comunque apprezzo consigli e suggerimenti... in questo momento il problema più grosso è la connettività... aspettatemi ... entro 15 giorni (spero) di essere operativo!

bye ragazzi!!!

----------

## enx89

 *sciack wrote:*   

> 1 - > su un pentium 200 come gira gentoo?

 

Benissimo!! Io ne avevo fatto uno con 64MB di ram che faceva da server smb nis firewall (avevo la necessita di condividere la connessione ad internet su un modem usb adsl) nfs ftp. L'unico problema è la RAM e ovviamente il tempo di compilazione dei pacchetti! Un consiglio spassionato: fai tutto a console e non installare X, soprattutto se non hai tanta RAM, il computer muore! Esperienza personale. Beh questi consigli sono validi solo se vuoi farti un server, in caso tu voglia farci un desktop, boh...., cmq stiamo parlando sempre di gentoo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *sciack wrote:*   

> purtroppo per lavoro devo usare windows... anche se potrei usare vmware... 

 

Se non hai necessità di installare un NT e derivati, prova win4lin, è molto più veloce!! Sennò c' è l'alternativa free "bochs", ma non so come vada perchè non sono mai riuscito ad installarci win!

Ciao ENx

----------

## sciack

grazie per i suggerimenti in effetti ci avevo pensato... ma sai che faccio? dato che ora sul p200 c'è windows 2000 che va bene... quasi quasi lo lascio così ci collego la mia stampante epson 5700l (che non funza neanche a morire sotto linux... perché non ha un processore di stampa proprio ma viene emulato dal software per windows (e epson non ha intenzione di fare il driver per linux... cmq...)) al win2000 poi con una schedina di rete mi condivido la stampa.. quindi sul mio amd ci ripiazzo gentoo (in quanto io sono un fissato degli aggiornamenti e delle compilazioni... non vorrei sprecare la mia giovinezza dietro a compilare il mondo con un p200).

un tempo usavo vmware e andava molto bene.. però non è software libero quindi... tenderei a evitarlo.. win4lin lo conosco però ho avuto qualche problema. 

a presto, byez

----------

## enx89

 *sciack wrote:*   

> quasi quasi lo lascio così ci collego la mia stampante epson 5700l (che non funza neanche a morire sotto linux... perché non ha un processore di stampa proprio ma viene emulato dal software per windows (e epson non ha intenzione di fare il driver per linux... cmq...))

 

prova a controllare questo link:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5700L

forse fa al caso tuo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda win 2000 su p200 gentoo sarebbe una ferrari mentre win2000 un punto!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Dammi retta, se riesci a far funzionare la stampante sotto linux mettici gentoo. I tempi di compilazione sono lunghi, ma se fai l' installazione dallo stage3 e non installi X, i programmi da installare non sono così lunghi, a parte gcc  :Very Happy:  . Se puoi tenerlo acceso anche la notte il gioco è fatto, non hai neanche bisogno di tastiera e monitor, in quanto anche l'installazione si può fare via ssh  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , e questa è una ran comodità!

ENx

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *sciack wrote:*   1 - > su un pentium 200 come gira gentoo? 
> 
> Benissimo!! Io ne avevo fatto uno con 64MB di ram che faceva da server smb nis firewall [...] nfs ftp. L'unico problema è la RAM e ovviamente il tempo di compilazione dei pacchetti!

 

Confermo: su macchine del genere gentoo va che è una favola, però bisogna avere davvero taaaanta pazienza in fase di installazione / compilazione, nonchè manutenzione...  :Very Happy: 

Io ci ho provato, con successo, ma dopo qualche tempo ho rimesso per motivi di praticità un'altra distro (ehm... debian... non mangiatemi! Su altre macchine assolutamente gentoo  :Razz:  ). 

Quindi come macchina direi che regge benissimo gentoo, dipende poi molto dal tempo che hai tu, da quanto critica è la macchina e per quanto puoi permetterti di lasciarla down. Se non hai di questi problemi puoi anche provare (certo che se sei maniaco di aggiornamenti e ricompilazione...  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## Sym

Ragazzi se volete una mano a tradurre documentazione io una mano ve la do volentieri. Fatemi sapere, ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sciack

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a controllare questo link:
> 
> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5700L
> ...

 

Ma non ci posso credere... era qualche mese che non guardano più quella pagina web.... ormai ci avevo rinunciato.. e poi:

 *Quote:*   

> Dr H. T. Leung and Roberto Ragusa have developed a driver; based on reverse-engineering of the printer's protocol.

 

leggo questo ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

che bello! ci proverò di corsa!  :Wink:  E pensare che avevo cercato di contattare pure sto Dr. H. T. Leung... irreperibile...

A questo punto direi che posso tranquillamente eliminare windoze e al massimo mi piazzo un vmware o similari (a proposito ditemi qualcosa su bochs o come si chiama...  :Wink:  proprio se dovessi avere bisogno per lavoro di smanettare un po' con win xp. 

grazie e a molto presto....

----------

## enx89

 *sciack wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   
> 
> prova a controllare questo link:
> 
> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5700L
> ...

 

Mitico......

e un' altro Window$ che se ne va!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

EVVIVA il Pinguino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Io avevo ordinato l'ADSL Swisscom più di un mese prima di natale  perché regalavano l'attivazione.

 

Swisscom (IP+) o Bluewin? Se e' Bluewin sei fortunato, un mio amico l'ha ordinata a novembre e sta ancora aspettando. I tempi (ufficiali) di attesa sono ora di 6 mesi...

--Gianluca

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io avevo ordinato l'ADSL Swisscom più di un mese prima di natale  perché regalavano l'attivazione. La prenotazione l'hanno accettata, ma invece delle 2 settimane promesse ci hanno messo un mese e mezzo... guardacaso giusto in tempo per far scadere l'offerta speciale... 

 

Io l'ho ordinata da Sunrise via internet, due giorni dopo e' arrivato il modem e tre giorni dopo l'arrivo del modem la linea era attivata!

Ciao

Scola

----------

